# تعاليم المسيحية فى الزواج والطلاق



## النهيسى (22 أغسطس 2010)

تعاليم المسيحية فى الزواج والطلاق

كتبها قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث الجمعة
16 يوليو 2010



 

الزواج والطلاق من الموضوعات الدينية البحتة التى هى فى صميم العقيدة، وتعتمد المسيحية فيها على تعاليم الانجيلوالزواج سر مقدس من أسرار الكنيسة لا يتم على يد أحد الآباء الكهنة بعد التأكد من عدم وجود مانع شرعى.
وطالب الزواج هو واحد من ثلاثة: إما بكر (أى لم يسبق له الزواج) أو أرمل أو مطلق.والمطلق يُعرض أمره على المجلس الاكليريكي ليحكم فى موضوعه. ولا يستطيع الكاهن أن يزوجه بدون موافقة المجلس الاكليريكي الذى يمثل موافقة الرئاسة الدينية .حسب تعاليم الإنجيل المقدس
وتنص تعاليم الانجيل على إنه لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنى. وهذا ما ورد بفم السيد المسيح نفسه فى إنجيل متى(5 : 32 ). وفى إنجيل متى ( 19 : 9 ) , وفى إنجيل مرقس ( 10 : 11 ) , وفى إنجيل لوقا ( 16 : 18 ) . وعلى أن لبزيجة يمكن أن تنفصل إذا غيّر أحد الطرفين دينه.
على أن إنفصال الزيجة يمكن أن تتم بسبب آخر غير الطلاق وهو (بطلان الزواج). ومن أسباب هذا البطلان: وجود مانع من جهة القرابة أو النسب ومما يبطل الزواج أيضاً أن يتم بالاكراه وعدم الرضى , أو بالغش فى موضوع جوهرى , أو بسبب مرض نفسى أو مرض عضوى قبل الزواج وليس بعده (مثل العنة أو الجنون)
ومن تعاليم المسيحية: وحدة الزيجة، وقد نشرنا كتاباً منذ أكثر من أربعين عاماً عن شريعة الزوجة الواحدة فى المسيحية.ومن جهة (الزواج الثانى) فإن المسيحية لا تمنعه بصفة مطلقة .
فالأرمل يمكن أن يتزوج للمرة الثانية بعد وفاة الطرف الآخر , وبالمثل الأرملة .
كذلك المرأة التى حكم لها بالبطلان بسبب عنة الزوج أى لعجزة الجنسى, ويمكنها أن تتزوج للمرة الثانية .
وأيضا الطرف البرىء فى الطلاق يمكن أن يتزوج, بعكس الطرف المذنب فلا تصرح الكنيسة له بالزواج الثانى .
فهى لا تصرح بذلك للمعلقين المخطئين .....
والزواج هو عمل خاص برجل الدين لا غيره وهذا ما ورد فى الإنجيل المقدس "ما جمعه الله,لا يفرقه إنسان "(مت 19: 6)
لذلك نحن لا نُصرح بزواج إلا إذا تأكدنا أن الله هو الذى يجمع طرفى الزواج معاً حسب تعليمه فى إنجيله المقدس .
ولا يستطيع أحد أن يلزمنا بغير تعاليم الإنجيل فهذا ما لا تقبله ضمائرنا، وهذا ما قلناه بكل وضوح , وما قرره المجمع المقدس بالإجماع .
وما أعلنه الآباء الكهنة بتوقيعاتهم , وما نُشر فى الصحف وفى وسائل الإعلام, وملخصه أننا نحترم القانون ولكننا لا نقبل ما هو ضد عقيدتنا وضد تعليم الانجيل المقدس .كما إننا لا نقبل لائحة 1938 التى تنص بنودها فى موضوع أسباب الطلاق على غير ما أمر به الإنجيل, وقد قمنا بتصحيح ذلك منذ عامين.
ونحن نشكر الدولة على تشكيلها لجنة لنظر الأحوال الشخصية للمسيحين.
نشكر السيد الرئيس ونشكر السيد وزير العدل . ونرتقب خيراً بمعونة الله.

منقــــولـــــــــــ​


----------



## العراقيه (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الهام 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (22 أغسطس 2010)

العراقيه قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الهام
> 
> ربنا يباركك




سلام الرب يسوع معاكم 


 شكرا جدا للمرور الكريم

​​


----------



## bashaeran (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع مهم مشكور *


----------



## سور (6 سبتمبر 2010)

من يفهم معنى الزواج المسيحى حقا 
وانه اتحاد تام بين الزوجين اساسه الاتحاد بالله ذاته
لن يطالب بهذا الطلاق
شطرااا اخى النهيسى للموضوع الهام
الرب يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## Nemo (6 سبتمبر 2010)

ميرسى جدا ع الموضوع محتاجين فعلا نعيد الاهتمام بالتعاليم دى
ربنا يبارك حضرتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 سبتمبر 2010)

​


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> ​




مرور رائع جدا جدا

شكرا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

bashaeran قال:


> *موضوع مهم مشكور *




مرور رائع جدا جدا

شكرا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

سور قال:


> من يفهم معنى الزواج المسيحى حقا
> وانه اتحاد تام بين الزوجين اساسه الاتحاد بالله ذاته
> لن يطالب بهذا الطلاق
> شطرااا اخى النهيسى للموضوع الهام
> الرب يبارك خدمتك​




مرور رائع جدا جدا

شكرا

سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> ميرسى جدا ع الموضوع محتاجين فعلا نعيد الاهتمام بالتعاليم دى
> ربنا يبارك حضرتك




مرور رائع جدا جدا

شكرا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## zama (13 سبتمبر 2010)

أشكرك ع الموضوع المميز ..

لى رأى بخصوص تلك التشدد سأطرحه فى غضون أيام ..


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع هام جدا 
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع هام جدا
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك​


*


شكرا جدا 

للمرور الرائع

الرب يبارككم

*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## Rosetta (19 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


>



مرور رائع جدا جدا

شكرا

الرب يبارككم


----------



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


>



مرور رائع جدا جدا

شكرا

الرب يبارككم​


----------

